# AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7



## LionelHudz (28. Oktober 2009)

*AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

AMD stellt den Treiber Support von DX9 Karten unter Win 7 ein. Vista Treiber sollen man wohl noch nutzen können, jedoch werden neue Features somit nicht mehr unterstützt. Quelle: Fudzilla - AMD dumps DirectX 9 card support under Windows 7


----------



## Winduser (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

ist das schon bestätigt von Micro?
das kann ich nciht so recht glauben.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Die Entwicklung der Treiber liegt bei AMD. Und wenn die sagen es gibt keine Treiber mehr hat das nichts mit Microsoft zu tun soweit ich weiß. Aber gut dass der Fortschritt endlich gefördert wird!


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

jo, dx10 is doch scho lang da und sollte nich mehr allzuviele leute geben, die noch mit dx9 karte rumrennen - oder wie mich bis vor nem 4tel jahr mit ner dx8 karte


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Finde ich schade man könnte doch wie jetzt auch aller 3 monate die "Alten" karten einbinden...-.-


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Naja, ich finde es ok. Die meisten Leute, die sich neue Treiber installieren für mehr Performance / Bug fixes sind Gamer und die haben mittlerweile wohl eine DX10 Karte und alle die noch DX9 Karten haben, sind wahrscheilich irgendwelche Office PC's auf denen mal eine Runde Moorhuhn gezockt wird, und dafür braucht man nun keine neuen Treiber mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Möglicherweiße sind die DX9 Treiber auch weitest gehend so optimiert, das in Zukunkt keine spürbare Besserung mehr erreicht werden kann.


----------



## JOJO (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Meine Vermutung ist wohl richtig...

Und dies für uns im negativen Sinne, jetzt haben die Hardwarehersteller eine neue Einnahmequelle entdeckt. Neuses Betriebssystem = neue Hardware!

Wir stellen jetzt mal einfach den Support ein, ergo wird der User sich wohl neue Hardware anschaffen müssen, wenn er Microsofts neues OS nutzen will... Schöne Sche....

Ich habe mir wie immer, das neue W7 Ultimate gekauft, 64 Bit, Telekom hat den Treibersupport für meinen WLAN Stick eingestellt. Nichts geht also mehr...

Meine Reaktion? Kein neuer AVM Stick, kein neuer Stick von der Telekom...

Format c:\ hat das Problem gelöst, und mir 50 Euro mehr in meine Kasse gespült, XP so einfach ist das!


----------



## zcei (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Tja ich hab noch ne DX9 Karte  Aber in der Zeit wo Win7 auf meinen PC kommt, kommt auch meine 5870  Problem gelöst^^

MfG zcei


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



zcei schrieb:


> Tja ich hab noch ne DX9 Karte  Aber in der Zeit wo Win7 auf meinen PC kommt, kommt auch meine 5870  Problem gelöst^^
> 
> MfG zcei



Eben. Zocker, die noch auf DX9-Karten setzen bringt Windows 7 nicht viel - es sei denn, sie sind auf die neuen Features scharf. Allerdings ist gerade bei den alten Katen jeder Frame wichtig, weshalb Windows 7 den Rechner in dem Fall nur unnötig ausbremsen würde; XP ist immernoch das schnellste Betriebssystem, v.a. wenn man mal die teils enormen Performanceeinbrüche von Vista und 7 ansieht.


----------



## Explosiv (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Endlich, so bitter das für den ein oder anderen sein mag, ich finde das es höchste Zeit wurde  !
 Nur so erreicht man Wachstum und Fortschritt, total nachvollziehbar das AMD diesen Schritt macht.
 Es ist doch relativ egal wann AMD diesen Schritt gemacht hätte, Nörgler hätte es auch dann immer wieder gegeben. 
Zumindest lässt der Schritt auch hoffen, das sich dieses Bild auch irgendwann auf die Software-Entwickler überträgt.
Denn es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund sich heutzutage noch eine DX9-only-Karte zu kaufen.

Willkommen in der Gegenwart, ade DX9  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Zumindest die paar WDDM1.1-Features für die Benutzung des Desktops inkl. Aero hätte man doch einbauen können, so sind selbst Leute mit gerade mal knapp 2 Jahren alten (!) Karten in den Arsch gekniffen.

Ja so kann man natürlich auch die Leute zu Nvidia treiben.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Ich finde es auch mittlerweile OK. Ich werde zwar weiterhin DX9-Treiber brauchen, da ich wieder ein Tripple-Boot einrichten werde:
 - Linux fürs Arbeiten, Surfen & Co, 
 - Win7 x64 für alle neuen Spiele und auch alle alten, die darauf laufen, 
 - WinXP x32 für alle älteren Spiele, welche unter Win7 x64 nicht laufen. 
Aber in Falle von WinXP mit älteren Spielen reichen mir auch die alten Treiber solange diese stabil laufen. Hier muss man ja nicht das letzte FPS aus der GraKa rausquetschen.

Es lebe der Fortschritt!


----------



## Backe (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

Hey,

ich habe zwar selbst noch eine gute alte DX9 Karte, aber der Schritt ist absolut richtig und nachvollziehbar. In den letzten Monaten gab es höhstens mal ein Bugfix im Notfall (glaub ein Update für meine x1900xt). Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wirklich die Meisten die zocken haben eine dx10 Karte. Mit meiner X1900xt, was schon eine der schnellsten dx9 Karten war, wird es selbst bei nicht so extremen Auflösungen leistungstechnisch eng.
Axo, bei Win7 sind Treiber für viele alte Karten dabei, man hat nicht den Luxus der ganzen extra Menüs, aber man kann die Karte nutzen und für einen Office PC sollte das ausreichend sein, für ein altes/älteres Spiel bestimmt auch.

greez B4ck3


----------



## Elkhife (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



JOJO schrieb:


> Ich habe mir wie immer, das neue W7 Ultimate gekauft, 64 Bit, Telekom hat den Treibersupport für meinen WLAN Stick eingestellt. Nichts geht also mehr...
> 
> Meine Reaktion? Kein neuer AVM Stick, kein neuer Stick von der Telekom...
> 
> Format c:\ hat das Problem gelöst, und mir 50 Euro mehr in meine Kasse gespült, XP so einfach ist das!



Für sowas gibt es doch den XP Mode den man nutzen kann wenn man Win7 Professional oder Ultimate hat o.0


----------



## klefreak (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Elkhife schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt es doch den XP Mode den man nutzen kann wenn man Win7 Professional oder Ultimate hat o.0




der aber nur für Programme und auch nur in 2d Funktioniert  (treibertechnisch hilft dir das gar nichts..

aber: der Wlan stick hat ja einen bestimmten chipsatz und ven dessen hersteller bekommt man sicherlich einen passenden treiber..

zb atheros,....


----------



## ole88 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*

ich kann mich nur anschließen, find es echt gut Fortschritt geht nur so jetzt fehlt nur noch 32bit abzuschaffen und alles wird gut


----------



## Pixelplanet (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

die Leute die es Stören würde das es keinen Treiber Support mehr gibt haben eh keine dx9 karte bzw. ist es der Breiten masse total egal

der Rechner meine Oma hat Graka treiber von 2001 drauf und ?

läuft....


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



JOJO schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist wohl richtig...
> 
> Und dies für uns im negativen Sinne, jetzt haben die Hardwarehersteller eine neue Einnahmequelle entdeckt. Neuses Betriebssystem = neue Hardware!


ja das stimmt teileweise, ist aber auch nicht neu 



> Ich habe mir wie immer, das neue W7 Ultimate gekauft, 64 Bit, Telekom hat den Treibersupport für meinen WLAN Stick eingestellt. Nichts geht also mehr...
> 
> Meine Reaktion? Kein neuer AVM Stick, kein neuer Stick von der Telekom...



bei Wlan ist das aber meist kein Problem, Stick aufmachen (oder googeln) hersteller des Chips herausfinden und treiber dort oder bei der Konkurenz die denn baugleichen angeboten hat ziehen!

gibt auch nur eine Handvoll Hersteller, Intel,Atheros, Relatek usw 

ich hab hier noch eine uralte US Robotics PCMCIA karte, die eigentlich kein WPA kann, dank der konkurenz  treiber ist es dann doch möglich , zwar nur nur WPA TKIP aber für eine 8 Jahre alte hardware OK 


da gilt übrigens nicht nur für WLAN, sondern für viele Geräte, besonders bei Laptops!


----------



## XXTREME (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ja so kann man natürlich auch die Leute zu Nvidia treiben.


 

War ja klar das so´n Driss von dir kommt .


Wird auch Zeit, braucht kein Mensch mehr. Genauso wenig wie ein 32bit OS .


----------



## Bucklew (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



XXTREME schrieb:


> War ja klar das so´n Driss von dir kommt .


Tut mir leid, dass die Wahrheit so weh tut 

ATI stellt damit (defakto) den Support aller Karten ein, die älter als 2 Jahre sind. Und da redet man ja nichtmal vom Spielesupport (das wäre ja egal), sondern sogar vom Support für den normale Windowsdesktop (!). Einfach ein Armutszeugnis, das man eine zwei Jahre alte Karte wegwerfen muss, wenn man sie nur für ein bisschen Surfen und Office nutzen möchte.

Ich würde ja gern deine großen Sprüche hören, wenn da statt "AMD" "nvidia" stehen würde, was würden da nur für große Töne kommen 

Ich denke 4-5 Jahre Treibersupport sind jawohl das Minimum, alles andere ist einfach nur Verarschung gegenüber dem Kunden. Das noch Schönzureden können nur Fanatiker....


----------



## Elkhife (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



klefreak schrieb:


> der aber nur für Programme und auch nur in 2d Funktioniert  (treibertechnisch hilft dir das gar nichts..
> 
> aber: der Wlan stick hat ja einen bestimmten chipsatz und ven dessen hersteller bekommt man sicherlich einen passenden treiber..
> 
> zb atheros,....


Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man damit auch USB-Treiber nutzen kann, weiß aber auch nicht wo und habs selber nicht ausprobiert. Hab nichts da was nicht unter Win7 läuft


----------



## Explosiv (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das noch Schönzureden können nur Fanatiker....



 Was hat denn diese Aussage hier wieder zu suchen ?
 Versuche doch einmal eine Aussage zu machen ohne deine kindischen Kommentare  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ab zurück  in deinen Buddelkasten  !





Explosiv schrieb:


> Versuche doch einmal eine Aussage zu machen ohne deine kindischen Kommentare  !




Tja mein Lieber, Pech gehabt, zu spät editiert 

Aber wie wäre es denn damit, mal was sachliches zum Thema zu sagen anstelle mich nur persönlich anzugreifen mit O.T.-Spam?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

Das wird auch Zeit. Selbst für Vista sollte es eingestellt werden!Das kann doch nur mehr Qualität bedeuten.Die Ressourcen können damit besser aufgeteilt werden.


----------



## Explosiv (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Tja mein Lieber, Pech gehabt, zu spät editiert



Wenn Du es gelesen hast, ist der Zweck erfüllt  ! 
Nö und ausserdem war es ein Doppelost und dein Lieber bin ich nicht, ich bin nicht schwul  !



Bucklew schrieb:


> Aber wie wäre es denn damit, mal was sachliches zum Thema zu sagen anstelle mich nur persönlich anzugreifen mit O.T.-Spam?



So sachlich wie Du bist ? FAIL ! Mit Dir diskutiere ich nicht, da Du mehr als nur voreingenommen bist. 



@Topic, der Treibesupport wurde *nur *für Win 7 eingestellt, nur mal so zur Erinnerung.

Kein Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wenn Du gelesen hast, ist der Zweck erfüllt  !
> Nö und ausserdem war es ein Doppelost und dein Lieber bin ich nicht, ich bin nicht schwul  !
> 
> 
> ...


 Das machst du aber schon.


----------



## Explosiv (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Das machst du aber schon.



Hast Du auch wieder recht, es ist es gar nicht wert  !

Gruß EXplosiv


----------



## Bucklew (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Explosiv schrieb:


> @Topic, der Treibesupport wurde *nur *für Win 7 eingestellt, nur mal so zur Erinnerung.


Tja, erst war es ein Legacytreiber, der nur alle 3 Monate kommt. Jetzt kein Win7 mehr. Wielange es da noch dauert, bis es gar keinen Treiber mehr gibt kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen....

Nebenbei sagt es Fudzilla anders:

"Most chipset IGPs won’t officially support Windows 7 which is kind of an issue if you ask us. *The owners of the cards listed above won't get any support for any operating systems anymore*"

Keinen Support für irgendein Betriebssystem für die Karten vor HD2000.



Explosiv schrieb:


> So sachlich wie Du bist ? FAIL ! Mit Dir diskutiere ich nicht, da Du mehr als nur voreingenommen bist.


Sprachs der Fanatiker


----------



## frEnzy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Zumindest die paar WDDM1.1-Features für die Benutzung des Desktops inkl. Aero hätte man doch einbauen können, so sind selbst Leute mit gerade mal knapp 2 Jahren alten (!) Karten in den Arsch gekniffen.
> 
> Ja so kann man natürlich auch die Leute zu Nvidia treiben.


2 jahre alte Hardware? Boards mit den Chipsaätzen sind aktuell noch im Verkauf!! Es kann also sein, dass du mit deinem letzte Woche gekauften Mainboard kein Windows 7 nutzen kannst wenn du die IGP nutzen willst.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Tja, erst war es ein Legacytreiber, der nur alle 3 Monate kommt. Jetzt kein Win7 mehr. Wielange es da noch dauert, bis es gar keinen Treiber mehr gibt kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen....
> 
> Nebenbei sagt es Fudzilla anders:
> 
> ...


 Oh Gott noch mal streitet euch doch in der Rummpelkammer weiter!
Und wenn *Explosiv*  nicht antwortet scheint er woll der Klügere von euch beiden zu sein.


----------



## Explosiv (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

@Bucklew, ich habe Dir schon mal gesagt das ich mich nicht auf dein Niveau herab lasse.

Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich noch nie einen Strafpunkt kassiert, was meiner Meinung nach schon viel aussagt. Deine Provokationen beweisen nur deine geringe Reife.

@Topic, weiß jemand ob man die DX-9-Karten vielleicht im Virtual-XP-Modus betreiben kann ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich noch nie einen Strafpunkt kassiert, was meiner Meinung nach schon viel aussagt. Deine Provokationen beweisen nur deine geringe Reife.


Oh, die Errinnerung an die Fakten sind jetzt also schon Provokation - armes Deutschland


----------



## websmile (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

Ich weiß gar nicht was an der Meldung so neu ist, der letzte aktuelle Treiber ist für die X1er Karten vor dem 9.8 war der 9.3- das sagt doch wohl alles über den Support da, oder? Man mag darüber denken wie man will, aber das der offizielle Support schon im März eingestellt wurde und das nur ein Zuckerl mit dem 9.8 war damit sich die Leute nicht noch mehr aufregen ist schon klar
Grüße


----------



## Backe (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Bucklew schrieb:


> ATI stellt damit (defakto) den Support aller Karten ein, die älter als 2 Jahre sind. Und da redet man ja nichtmal vom Spielesupport (das wäre ja egal), sondern sogar vom Support für den normale Windowsdesktop (!). Einfach ein Armutszeugnis, das man eine zwei Jahre alte Karte wegwerfen muss, wenn man sie nur für ein bisschen Surfen und Office nutzen möchte.



Hey, einfach mal informieren.
Man kann bis zur X800er alle Karten mit Win7 nutzen (inkl Aero), weil da Treiber bei Win7 dabei sind, das sollte doch wohl für einen Office-Rechner reichen. Steht übrigens in der aktuellen PCGH, wo wir doch schon im passenden Forum sind 

Und ich finds gut das alte sachen irgendwann auch mal auslaufen, da können die Resourcen für aktuelle Karten/Treiber verwendet werden. Treiberupdates sind vor allem für Gamer wichtig, beim Office PC nicht wirklich. Wer zockt hat meist eine etwas modernere Karte.

greez Backe


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Two-Face schrieb:


> XP ist immernoch das schnellste Betriebssystem, v.a. wenn man mal die teils enormen Performanceeinbrüche von Vista und 7 ansieht.


 
So ein Blödsinn. Ich muss sagen, dass ich jetzt da Windows 7 auf meinem System ist einen enormen Leistungsschub verspühren konnte. Es mag vllt. bei DX9 karten irgendwo zutreffen (wobei ich das auch gerne bewiesen sehen würde) aber ausgebremmst wird da nix.


----------



## klefreak (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten mehr unter Windows 7*



Backe schrieb:


> Hey, einfach mal informieren.
> Man kann bis zur X800er alle Karten mit Win7 nutzen (inkl Aero), weil da Treiber bei Win7 dabei sind, das sollte doch wohl für einen Office-Rechner reichen. Steht übrigens in der aktuellen PCGH, wo wir doch schon im passenden Forum sind
> 
> Und ich finds gut das alte sachen irgendwann auch mal auslaufen, da können die Resourcen für aktuelle Karten/Treiber verwendet werden. Treiberupdates sind vor allem für Gamer wichtig, beim Office PC nicht wirklich. Wer zockt hat meist eine etwas modernere Karte.
> ...




desweiteren kann man ohne probleme die Vista treiber verwenden, denn nur wegen dem neuen WDDM1.*1* braucht man unter WIn7 "neue" treiber..
(vista hat "nur" WDDM1.*0*)
die mit WDDM1.1 eingeführte Window-Beschleunigung will AMD halt bei allen DX9 Karten nicht mehr einbauen


----------



## Str1Ker (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

Meiner Meinung nach ein richtiger schritt in dir richtige Richtung , vllt vergrault AMD zwar ein paar kunden damit , aber die Treiber für 3- 4 verschiedene Betriebssysteme umzukonfigurieren frisst bestimmt viel Geld ...


----------



## Invisible (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

ich hab win 7 und ne x1900xt und die rennt übertaktet noch ganz gut, und ich wäre auch zufrieden mit einem win 7 treiber der funktioniert weil ich eh nicht nach jedem release update aber der 9.8er is buggie, das ccc startet bei mir nie wenn ich es starte!


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

Wenn die Vista-Treiber nicht gehen sollten, bin ich das erste mal von meinem Lieblings-Grafikkartenhersteller enttäuscht


----------



## CyLord (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*

Es gibt doch funktionierende Treiber. Der Wert von DX9-Karten ist so ziemlich am Tiefpunkt. Das lohnt sich ganz einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

*AW: AMD: Keine neuen Treiber mehr für DX9 Karten unter Windows 7*



CyLord schrieb:


> Es gibt doch funktionierende Treiber. Der Wert von DX9-Karten ist so ziemlich am Tiefpunkt. Das lohnt sich ganz einfach nicht mehr.




Das stimmt. Vorallem wollen die auch Geld amchen und DX 10 bzw. DX11 Karten an den man bringen. Das selbe spielchen wie bei Windows. Dort wird der Support auch eingestellt für XP.


----------

